# RecipeDB - Trappist 2002



## warrenlw63 (10/2/08)

Trappist 2002  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Great beer. Flavour is very much true to style and similar to Chimay Blue. My yeast was a slurry from a previous batch, primary ferment temp 18 degrees. Not the first choice for the style but had a nice plum/raisin profile. Sugar was Chinese Yellow Lump. Any raw, brown, candi sugar would work well.Won best Belgian at VicBrew 2002.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.25 kg Weyermann Caramunich II    0.15 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.15 kg Weyermann Acidulated    0.1 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I    0.06 kg TF Torrefied Wheat     0.9 kg Cane Sugar       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 75mins)    30 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 75mins)    20 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 0mins)    5 g Goldings, East Kent (Pellet, 5.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 3942 - Belgian Wheat Yeast       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.089 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.022 (calc)   Bitterness 24.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 8.77%   Colour 35 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 21 days   Secondary 21 days   Conditioning 12 days


----------

